

Cocoa and the Death of Yellow Box and Rhapsody (1997) - janogonzalez
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q1.07/4B800F78-0F75-455A-9681-F186A4365805.html

======
bri3d
The Yellow Box lives on in a way; Safari for Windows is very much based on a
Cocoa runtime for Win32.

Safari even ships with some obviously named DLLs which can be used to link
basic (non-UI, mostly) demo CoreFoundation-based apps out-of-the-box with the
headers from OSX dropped into mingw.

I was trying to reverse-engineer the Safari DLLs enough to make GUI apps work
a few years ago, but a combination of shifting priorities and a cease-and-
desist letter from Apple led me to pursue other things instead.

~~~
quux
iTunes was recently re written in with cocoa and I think the windows version
uses yellow box too.

------
malkia
I still have WebObjects 4.5.3 on my home machine installed (Windows XP). It's
basically OpenStep for NT (YellowBox?) - it kind of works, but I haven't done
much in it.

WebObjects 5 moved fully to Java.

------
thought_alarm
If I knew what I know today about Objective-C and OpenStep back when I was
fighting with COM and Win32 in the 90s, I would have been a very enthusiastic
Yellow Box/WinNT supporter.

------
plorkyeran
2007, not 1997.

~~~
pohl
Unless, of course, the poster meant the year to refer to the year in which the
yellow box strategy took place, rather than the year the article was
published. Then it would be 1997, not 2007.

